# Windows embedded CE 6.0 for ibook x15-46073



## Abhijeetnt

Hello,

I have i book mode X15-46073 & its having problem to boot & require windows embedded CE 6.0 for it. Can anybody help me to resolve my issue?

It will be appreciated....


----------



## wmorri

Hi, are you asking were to get Windows CE from? It looks like you can get it here.


----------

